# 1969 LeMans Starter Removal



## ponycar1967 (Jan 14, 2015)

I was gifted a 1969 LeMans. I've never done mechanical work on Pontiacs, but thought the starter would be straight forward. If I've replaced 1 starter in my life, I've replaced 50, it's what we did as kids. I noticed on my buddy's LeMans, there was no Flywheel Inspection Cover. Easy enough, purchase one and install or so I thought. Like most cars, the starter would need to be removed, again easy enough I thought. The first problem is that all the wiring is on top of the starter, so the starter would have to be removed while still wired to the car??? The bigger problem is that there isn't enough room to slide the starter forward to remove it once the retaining bolts are removed. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

Since I have not done any starter work on my Pontiac, I can't advise you. Since no one else has posted yet, I suggest you send a PM to _Goat Roper_ and/or
_Dan Woodland_ as I know they have done several starter jobs over the years and have advised others.

Best of Luck!


----------



## AC Man12 (Feb 15, 2017)

Hey a little late on the reply but I have a 69 and in order to remove the wires I had to pull down the starter as my hand and a wrench didn't not fit in the space. FYI this sucker weighs about 5 lbs so be careful and have a bottle jack in hand to hold it back in place wile you reinstall it.


----------

